# Roaches... how many does it take to start an army?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

1 roach can start an army


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

1 egg traveling with a bag or box starts a colony.


----------



## shan1289 (Jun 9, 2016)

You definitely don't want any eggs...Hopefully you didn't take any back with you!


----------

